# Halodrol, Orastan E, Novedex XT stack.



## Flakko (Jun 19, 2006)

Ok, I have never experienced with pro hormones or any other similar stuff. Right I'm standing at 188Lbs (6'2") bf% No idea. I've been making decent gains with my protein/carbs mix and my dicreatine malate mix, but to be honest I'm not 100% happy those gains and I'm curious too about these supplements: Halodrol, Orastan-E and Novedex XT. I've heard good comments on them, so I'd like to hear from you guys, especially the ones with experience or tha have already tried them, what you think?

I'd like to try the stack recommended by Gaspari:
Halodrol 1 tab/day for 4 weeks

Orastan-E
3 tabs/day for 4 weeks together with the Halodrol.

Novedex XT
2-3 tabs/day for the first 2 weeks and then 4 tabs/day for the last 2 weeks.

What do you guys think?
What would be the possible results?
Side effects?

Right now I have no problems with acne. 
My mood sometimes changes and I feel a little bit down.
My heart is fine, no problems with my blood pressure or cholesterol.
I'm 24, so I just wanted to give you some info so you could have an idea of what to say.
Thanks in advance for you help,

Flakko


----------



## topolo (Jun 19, 2006)

I started this cycle today without the novedex...it is best used for pct imo


----------



## Flakko (Jun 19, 2006)

I meant to say the Novedex was for PCT and the dosage is for the last two weeks of the cycle and then 2 more weeks after finishing the cycle.


----------



## Flakko (Jun 19, 2006)

By the way, any website where to find the Orastan-E? I've checked a few and nothing.


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Jun 19, 2006)

It's been discontinued as you can see. I will get back with you on where to find some if in fact I do find some. I have some connections....


----------



## Flakko (Jun 19, 2006)

TaylorsNutrition said:
			
		

> It's been discontinued as you can see. I will get back with you on where to find some if in fact I do find some. I have some connections....


 
Ok, I appreciate that bro!


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Jun 19, 2006)

Ok, I just spoke with my connections and they are all out. Look at this link which goes to Ebay. Contact some of these sellers and see if they still have any left. You are going to have pay a lot though.....
http://search-completed.ebay.com/or...slcZ0QQsaslopZ1QQsofocusZbsQQsorefinesearchZ1


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Jun 19, 2006)

Just think, Halodrol will be just like this in a few months....I glad I bought several cases when I did...


----------



## Flakko (Jun 19, 2006)

I tried sending messages on ebay, but for some reason it wouldn't let me do it. It says that I gotta have a rating or something like that. I don't know man. If you can find out I'll appreciate it.


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Jun 20, 2006)

Yeah, you have to have an ebay account. I will contact them and get back with you.


----------



## Flakko (Jun 20, 2006)

Last night I thought I was lucky when I ordered on a website and apparently they had it and I bought it! Today I got an email saying that it has been discontinued and that they can give me Orastan-A which is suppose to be better and more powerful, but I have to wait until July 17th. Anybody knows about Orastan-A?


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Jun 20, 2006)

Where from?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 20, 2006)

try the NHA stack. it goes with what you want. here's a link to my log while i was on it. 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=63879


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Jun 20, 2006)

Flakko said:
			
		

> Last night I thought I was lucky when I ordered on a website and apparently they had it and I bought it! Today I got an email saying that it has been discontinued and that they can give me Orastan-A which is suppose to be better and more powerful, but I have to wait until July 17th. Anybody knows about Orastan-A?



They do have a replacement in the works for the orastan e but not quite sure if that's the name or not. This is one of the closest things to the orastan e.
http://www.taylorsnutrition.com/index.php?target=products&product_id=1794


----------



## Pirate! (Jun 20, 2006)

Why use Novedex instead of real nolva?


----------



## Flakko (Jun 20, 2006)

TaylorsNutrition said:
			
		

> Where from?


 
americanlifestyle.com


----------



## Flakko (Jun 20, 2006)

I can't find the Orastan-E anywhere!


----------



## topolo (Jun 20, 2006)

Pirate! said:
			
		

> Why use Novedex instead of real nolva?



I agree


----------



## Flakko (Jun 20, 2006)

Any alternative to Orastan-E or any place that I can find it?


----------



## Flakko (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## Flakko (Jun 21, 2006)

Any website that I can find Prostanozol by either Anabolic Xtreme or ALRI?


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 16, 2006)

a friend wants to do this stack: ProMagnon 25/novedex xt.

Is this overkill or is it okay? Should it be followed with 6oxo as pct?


----------



## Flakko (Aug 18, 2006)

I don't think it would be overkill, because the Halodrol/Orastan-E I think is stronger than the ProMagnon 25 and the Novedex XT would be only for PCT. Because remember that the Halodrol/Orastan-E shuts down testosterone production and the Novedex XT increases Testosterone (and I'm not and expert), but I think it wouldn't make sense to use two products which will work antagostically.


----------

